# Fresh Prince of Bel-Air vs King of Queens



## Aokiji (Jan 3, 2008)

Which show is more awesome?


----------



## Furious George (Jan 3, 2008)

No challenge here. 

King of Queens is a somewhat funny show, but it tries too hard to be like Seinfeld IMO. 

Fresh Prince of Bel-air takes it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 3, 2008)

Never watched much of King of Queens, but I've seen Fresh Prince inside out. Voted accordingly.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 3, 2008)

Fresh prince gave me way more laughs.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 3, 2008)

_Fresh Prince, best show ever._


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 3, 2008)

Fresh Prince!!! That's a classic, not that King of Queens isn't good.


----------



## chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Fresh Prince is quite old, and I've seen all King of Queens episodes. Voted accordingly.


----------



## Ookii Kintama (Jan 3, 2008)

Fresh Prince. 

King of Queens is pretty good too, although Kevin James is alot funnier when he's doing stand up.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 3, 2008)

The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air is a timeless, classic sitcom. King of Queens has nothing on it and the poll results prove that.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 3, 2008)

14-0?  Let me make it 15-0.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 3, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGVCnle59qI[/YOUTUBE]

i vote for my favorite show of all time - Fresh Prince of Bel-Air

followed by Boy Meets World, then the Wonder Years


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 3, 2008)

It's Will fucking Smith.


----------



## Zapdos (Jan 3, 2008)

Just made it 17-0 =D
The Fresh Prince is way funnier and way better, Ive been watching it forever. Will Smith is a funny ass dude.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 3, 2008)

Without a doubt Fresh Prince of Bel-Air is the better of the two. 

18-0


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 3, 2008)

Now this is the story all about how
My life got flipped, turned upside down
And Id like to take a minute just sit right there
Ill tell you how I became the prince of a town called bel-air

In west philadelfia born and raised
On the playground where I spent most of my days
Chilling out, maxing, relaxing all cool
And all shooting some b-ball outside of the school
When a couple of guys said were up in no good
Started making trouble in my neighbourhood
I got in one little fight and my mom got scared
And said youre moving with your aunte and uncle in bel-air

I whistled for a cab and when it came near the
Licensplate said fresh and had a dice in the mirror
If anything I could say that this cab was rare
But I thought now forget it, yo home to bel-air

I pulled up to a house about seven or eight
And I yelled to the cabby yo, home smell you later
Looked at my kingdom I was finally there
To settle my throne as the prince of bel-air


----------



## Mider T (Jan 3, 2008)

@ King of Queens having no votes compared to FPOBA's 20.  I'm glad everyone recognized their classics.



Lord Yu said:


> Now this is the story all about how
> My life got flipped, turned upside down
> And Id like to take a minute just sit right there
> Ill tell you how I became the prince of a town called bel-air
> ...



Aren't you forgetting some lyrics about Orange Juice and First Class?  lol @ people who haven't heard the full version.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 3, 2008)

Fresh Prince.  It's a freaking classic.  Plus I still watch it when I get the chance to.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Jan 3, 2008)

Fresh Prince easily.


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 3, 2008)

Fresh Prince.


----------



## Dave (Jan 3, 2008)

\wins


----------



## cloud23 (Jan 3, 2008)

i love the Fresh Prince
one of the best shows ever


----------



## chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Oops. I just broke the Fresh Prince's winning spree.

Califoooorrrrnikaaaasjjjioooonnnn!!


----------



## Lezick (Jan 3, 2008)

Jazzy Jeff baby!!!!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 3, 2008)

Fresh Prince was always hilarious, King of Queens was meh.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 3, 2008)

Fresh Prince of Bel-Air easily.

Always loved Smith's fat jokes on his uncle and makes his midget cousin's life hell!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 3, 2008)

Carlton takes this alone.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 3, 2008)

YO HOME TO BELL AIR!


----------



## Muse (Jan 3, 2008)

Fresh Prince of Bel-Air.


----------



## Sawako (Jan 3, 2008)

Fresh Prince of course! 

Who voted for King of Queens?


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jan 3, 2008)

You can't beat Fresh Prince of Bel-Air.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you serious? Fresh Prince takes this easily. Will said it best with "YOU GOT TO BE TRIPPIN!!!"


----------



## dwabn (Jan 3, 2008)

FRESH PRINCE FTW

wow 48-1

whoever is that one vote.... all i have to say is wow r u and idiot.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 3, 2008)

Fresh Prince nuff said


----------



## CalRahhh (Jan 3, 2008)

Fresh Prince Of Bel-Air, by default of simply being mentioned.


----------



## The Joker (Jan 3, 2008)

King of Queens is good, and is funny to watch. Sadly, Arthur pisses me off so fucking much. 

So I'll go with Fresh Prince.


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Jan 3, 2008)

king of queens is boring.

fresh prince is way better.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 3, 2008)

the thing about fresh prince is...i grew up watching it.and till this day it still makes me laugh

in king of queens the episodes are only funny the first and second time you watch it.....then it gets lame:/


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Jan 3, 2008)

LOL @ The poll. Fresh Prince obviously.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 3, 2008)

Watching Fresh prince right now, best show eva. Don't hate


----------



## Jeff (Jan 4, 2008)

I believe I thought Kings of Queens was Becker until maybe right now...so Fresh Prince


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 4, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> the thing about fresh prince is...i grew up watching it.and till this day it still makes me laugh
> 
> in king of queens the episodes are only funny the first and second time you watch it.....then it gets lame:/



What gesy said


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 4, 2008)

Fresh Prince raps it alone.

Seriously no competition. King of Queens seems retarded in comparison.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 4, 2008)

Fresh Prince of Bel-Air should win this with ease 
Watching Will in a fat suite was fucking funny.


----------



## Slayz (Jan 4, 2008)

The King of Queens and the Fresh Prince aren't even in the same freakin' league! *feels like stabbing someone*

Freash Prince for teh win anytime


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 4, 2008)

ive never seen king of queens so therefore it loses


----------



## Kairi.nin (Jan 5, 2008)

Fresh Prince of Bel-Air never fails to make me laugh.

Without a doubt it gets my vote.


----------



## Spazzy (Jan 5, 2008)

Definitely The King of Queens. 

IMO THe Fresh Prince of Bel-Air is highly overrated.


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 5, 2008)

_Freash Prince duhh ... Will smith is amazing in whatever he does _


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2008)

Fresh Prince is a spectacular stomp


----------



## Proxy (Jan 5, 2008)

No contest. The Fresh Prince can't be denied.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Jan 5, 2008)

King of queens is the funniest show i have ever seen. It kills seinfield in funny. So im voting King of queens. Doug and Arthur are the two best sit com charcaters EVER. /thread


----------



## Catterix (Jan 11, 2008)

King of Queens is one of the dregs of the sitcom world. Every episode is so formulaic and typical and the jokes are amusing at most.

Fresh Prince of Bel-Air is 20 years old and is still hilarious today.

It's actually somewhat disgusting to even compare them.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 11, 2008)

i cant beleive you put them in the same level??!! :amazed :amazed


----------



## Slice (Jan 11, 2008)

Marco said:


> King of queens is the funniest show i have ever seen. It kills seinfield in funny. So im voting King of queens. Doug and Arthur are the two best sit com charcaters EVER. /thread



King of Queens is funny (especially because of Arthur) but Seinfeld is way better and the fresh prince takes them both alone. When i was young i watched every episode several times and they are still funny today.

So an easy win for the prince!


----------



## JonnyCake (Jan 11, 2008)

Fresh Prince of Bel-Air.

This isn't even a fair fight.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 12, 2008)

exactly not 1 is with kingof queesn


----------



## DominusDeus (Jan 12, 2008)

Fresh Prince.

?ɹỊ-lə ɟo əɔuỊɹd əɥʇ sɐ əuoɹɥʇ ʎɯ uo ʇỊs o
əɹəɥʇ ʎllɐuỊɟ sɐʍ I ɯopნuỊʞ ʎɯ ʇɐ pəʞoo⅂
ɹəʇɐl ɐʎ lləɯs səɯloɥ oʎ ʎqqɐɔ əɥʇ oʇ pəlləʎ I pu
8 ɹo ⎳ ʇnoqɐ əsnoɥ əɥʇ oʇ dn pəllnd I

??ɹỊ-lə oʇ əɯoɥ o⅄ ?ʇỊ ʇəნɹoɟ ?ɥɐN? ?ʇɥნnoɥʇ I ʇn
əɹɐɹ sɐʍ qɐɔ sỊɥʇ ʇɐɥʇ ʎɐs plnoɔ I ნuỊɥʇʎuɐ ɟI
ɹoɹɹỊɯ əɥʇ uỊ əɔỊp pɐɥ ʇỊ puɐ ɥsəɹɟ pỊɐs əʇɐld əsuəɔỊl əɥ
ɹɐəu əɯɐɔ ʇỊ uəɥʍ puɐ qɐɔ ɐ ɹoɟ pəlʇsỊɥʍ I

??ɹỊ-lə uỊ əlɔun puɐ əỊʇunɐ ɹnoʎ ɥʇỊʍ ?uỊʌoɯ əɹ?no⅄? ?pỊɐs pu
pəɹɐɔs ʇoნ ɯoɯ ʎɯ puɐ ʇɥნỊɟ əlʇʇỊl əuo uỊ ʇoნ I
pooɥɹoqɥნỊəu ʎɯ uỊ əlqnoɹʇ ?uỊʞɐɯ pəʇɹɐʇS
pooნ ou oʇ dn əɹəʍ ʎəɥʇ sʎnნ ɟo əldnoɔ ɐ uəɥʍ
looɥɔs əɥʇ əpỊsʇno llɐq-q əɯos ?uỊʇooɥs llɐ pu
looɔ llɐ ??uỊxɐləɹ ??uỊxɐɯ ?ʇno ?uỊllỊɥϽ
sʎɐp ʎɯ ɟo ʇsoɯ ʇuəds I əɹəɥʍ sỊ punoɹნʎɐld əɥʇ uO
pəsỊɐɹ puɐ uɹoq ɐỊɥdləpɐlỊɥ ʇsəʍ uI

ɹỊ-lə pəllɐɔ uʍoʇ ɐ ɟo əɔuỊɹd əɥʇ əɯɐɔəq I ʍoɥ noʎ lləʇ ll?I
əɹəɥʇ ʇɥნỊɹ ʇỊs ʇsn əʇnuỊɯ ɐ əʞɐʇ oʇ əʞỊl p?I pu
NʍO⫏ Ǝ⫏ISdႶ pəuɹnʇ ?pəddỊlɟ ʇoნ əɟỊ⅂
ʎɯ ʍoɥ ʇnoqɐ llɐ ʎɹoʇs ɐ sỊ sỊɥʇ ʍoN
​


----------



## Odyssey (Jan 12, 2008)

Actually, I think King of Queens is funnier without a doubt and wins this one. They play Fresh Prince too much and I easily got tired of it.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 13, 2008)

fresh prince!!

will smith!!! seriously. you can't beat that!


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 13, 2008)

no show can top the fresh prince the only one who i think is in its level is George lopez


----------

